# John Kerry fighting for own image



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Truth Hurts *

'I am proud that Ted Kennedy is my senior colleague. It does make it harder, that's all.'









Photo by Ted Fitzgerald 
Sen. John F. Kerry meets yesterday with Herald reporters and editors.

An exasperated Sen. John F. Kerry vowed to defend his image yesterday and lashed out at opponents' portrayals of him as a do-nothing senator riding the coattails of Sen. Edward M. Kennedy.
The former Democratic presidential candidate now up for re-election to the Senate presented a stack of 50 thank-you letters from constituents during an hourlong interview with the Herald as proof the critiques are false.
"*John Kerry* doesn't get anything done. John Kerry lives in the shadow of Ted Kennedy. John Kerry doesn't deliver. Blah, blah, blah," Kerry said, mocking challengers who use those arguments when they run against him. "I'm sort of tired of that, actually. I'm going to fight back a little harder to make sure people understand that that's an insult to my staff when people say that."
The junior senator, who's facing Republican candidate Jeff Beatty in his race for a fifth six-year term, admitted it's tough to outshine Kennedy's massive political power.
"I serve with the single most effective, capable United States senator in modern history," Kerry said at a meeting with Herald reporters and editors. "He's a big force, and I admire him and I'm learning a lot from him, but I didn't become the nominee of the party because I don't do things or I'm not capable. I am proud that Ted Kennedy is my senior colleague. It does make it harder, that's all."
He said his failed 2004 presidential run has fed into the criticism that he's detached from the Bay State.
"When you run for president of the United States, first of all you're not here, secondly there's an automatic perception that you want to be something else," Kerry said, adding he believed he could have done even more for Massachusetts as president but is now committed to his job in the Senate.
Kerry said he passed seven pieces of legislation in the month of July alone, but his hard work doesn't get attention.
"I do a lot of things, but I haven't been running around tooting my horn about it," Kerry said.
Like most of his Senate colleagues, Kerry attaches his initiatives to larger bills, sometimes causing his work to get lost in the shuffle when the final bill enacted doesn't bear his name.
Kerry blasted complaints about his constituent work, saying his Massachusetts office is almost as big as his office in Washington.
"We do the hard work of delivering to people," Kerry said. "We have countless letters I receive where people say, 'You know, I went to every other office, and no one would do anything for me, and you're the first person who did.' "
He also attacked claims that he doesn't spend time here.
"For 18 years, folks, I never spent a weekend in Washington, D.C. This is my home," he said.

For video excerpts of Kerry's sitdown with the Herald, log on to bostonherald.com.
John Kerry:

+ Senator says public's all wet on 'Depends' joke
+ Kerry wants New Deal II

(22) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politi..._it_harder__that_s_all__/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

One do-nothing Pol talking about another do-nothing Pol. Sounds like business as usual


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

no joke, I didn't even know Kerry was up for re election nor do I know who he is running against. All i see is NH senator ads.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All you have to do is search on MassCops plenty of info.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/search.php?searchid=892554


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

WaterPistola said:


> no joke, I didn't even know Kerry was up for re election nor do I know who he is running against.


http://www.jeffbeatty.com/



WaterPistola said:


> All i see is NH senator ads.


That's because unlike Massachusetts, New Hampshire actually has a two-party system.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kerry, Beatty set to square off for final debate*

_Associated Press - October 26, 2008 4:04 PM ET _

BOSTON (AP) - US Sen. John Kerry and GOP challenger Jeff Beatty are set to square off for their second and final debate in the race for the US Senate seat held by Kerry.
The debate is scheduled for 1 p.m. Monday on the radio at WTKK-FM in Boston.
Beatty has been hammering Kerry on his 2002 vote to authorize military force in Iraq. Kerry has defended the vote and has tried to tie Beatty to President Bush and Republican presidential candidate John McCain.
Before the debate, Kerry will give a morning speech on health care in Boston.
Kerry is expected to discuss efforts to improve the quality and accessibility of health care and the improved delivery of services with new technologies and a renewed focus on clinical research.

http://www.wwlp.com/Global/story.asp?S=9240921


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

> The former Democratic presidential candidate now up for re-election to the Senate presented a stack of 50 thank-you letters from constituents during an hourlong interview with the Herald as proof the critiques are false.


*Wow, 24 years as a United States Senator and all he can show is 50 thank you letters from constituents? I bet you a Massachusetts freshman state representative can pony up 50 letters and can show that they've done more here than Long Jawn has. *



> John Kerry doesn't get anything done. John Kerry lives in the shadow of Ted Kennedy. John Kerry doesn't deliver. Blah, blah, blah," Kerry said, mocking challengers who use those arguments when they run against him. "I'm sort of tired of that, actually. I'm going to fight back a little harder to make sure people understand that that's an insult to my staff when people say that."


*Your challenger, Jeff Beatty is right on target. YOU get nothing done. Where is it that Jeff Beatty is insulting your staff? He's just insulting you, which is well deserved.*



> "When you run for president of the United States, first of all you're not here, secondly there's an automatic perception that you want to be something else," Kerry said, adding he believed he could have done even more for Massachusetts as president but is now committed to his job in the Senate.


*Automatic perception that you want to be something else? Ya think so Jawn? If you didn't want to be President, why did you run for the office then?* *OK, so you lost your bid for the Presidency, so now you're committed? You sound like Michelle Obama. *



> Kerry said he passed seven pieces of legislation in the month of July alone, but his hard work doesn't get attention.


*I am sure that if they were pieces of legislation worth mentioning, you'd be tooting your horn about them all over this article.*



> "For 18 years, folks, I never spent a weekend in Washington, D.C. This is my home," he said.


*LIE*


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Beatty & Kerry debate was on NECN last week. Beatty was like an attack dog on Kerry. I believe you can still watch it on necn.com

http://www.necn.com/Boston/Politics/Beatty-attacks-Kerrys-record-in-first-debate/1224555806.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kerry, Beatty Spar In Final Debate *

*Candidates Debate Abortion, Ballot Questions*

*BOSTON -- *Democratic U.S. Sen. John Kerry and his Republican challenger Jeff Beatty sparred on everything from abortion rights to the three ballot questions in Massachusetts during their second and final debate Monday.

While both candidates said they had no "litmus test" when it came to nominees to the Supreme Court, they also suggested it would be part of their deliberations before taking a vote whether to confirm a nominee.

Asked if he could support a judicial nominee who opposes Roe v. Wade, the Supreme Court ruling that granted abortion rights, Kerry, who is personally opposed to abortion but favors abortion rights, said he has supported the appointment of federal judges opposed to abortion rights in the past.

But Kerry said he would make an exception if the nominee would tip the Supreme Court to overturn Roe v. Wade.

"If it's the deciding vote, no way," Kerry said during the debate on WTKK-FM in Boston.

Beatty, who described himself as "pro-life", said Kerry's position amounts to a litmus test. But Beatty declined to say whether, if put in a similar position, he could support a judge who would be tiebreaker to preserve Roe v. Wade.

"Every case is a case-by-case basis," Beatty said, adding that he wants "a judge who's not going to legislate, but who's going to act as a judge."

The two also weighed in on the three questions on the ballot in Massachusetts.

Both said they opposed a ballot initiative that would decriminalize an ounce or less of marijuana. Both also support the question that would ban greyhound racing.

The two candidates, however, differed on Question One, which would eliminate the state income tax.

Kerry said the question would decimate state services, even eliminating 100 percent of state education aid to Beatty's hometown of Harwich.

Beatty supports the question, but said he was confident lawmakers would overturn it if it is approved.

"It's largely a symbolic vote. It's going to be overridden and ignored by the people on Beacon Hill, so the voters need to send a message," he said.

As he has throughout the campaign, Beatty again criticized Kerry for his 2002 vote to authorize military force in Iraq.

Kerry again defended the vote, saying he voted to give President Bush the authority to use military force only after building an international coalition and exhausting all other options first. Kerry said Bush did neither.

"We were betrayed by a president who made promises to us that he didn't fulfill," said Kerry, who is running for a fifth term.

Kerry also said the election of Beatty would effectively cancel out votes taken by fellow Democratic Sen. Edward Kennedy. But Beatty said that on at least one key vote, the 2002 Iraq vote, he would have sided with Kennedy, who opposed the vote.

Kerry and Beatty also debated illegal immigration.

Kerry said he opposes giving driver's licenses to illegal immigrants -- something Gov. Deval Patrick has advocated -- and said the country needs to do more to strengthen its borders.

"You cannot deal with immigration in a patchwork way," he said. "It begins with enforcement."

But Kerry criticized some recent raids targeting illegal immigrants at workplaces -- including last year's sweep at a New Bedford leather goods factory -- saying small children shouldn't be separated from parents and the owners of companies hiring illegal workers are too easily let off the hook.

Beatty said he also supports securing the borders and is opposed to any amnesty program for illegal immigrants already living in the country, in part because it's unfair to those immigrants hoping to enter legally.

"I can't tell someone in another country who is following the rules that `you are fool,"' he said.

Beatty, a Cape Cod businessman and former Army Delta Force officer, lost a 2006 bid to unseat Democratic U.S. Rep William Delahunt and is facing an uphill fight against Kerry.

A poll released last week by Suffolk University and WHDH-TV found Kerry holding a 56 to 19 percent lead over Beatty. Libertarian Robert Underwood trailed with just 6 percent and 18 percent of those polled saying they were still undecided.

The poll of 400 registered voters was conducted Oct. 20 through Oct. 22 and has a margin of error of plus or minus 5 percent.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/17819452/detail.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kerry On Short List For Obama Cabinet Post


BOSTON (WBZ) ― WBZ has learned that Sen. John Kerry (D-Mass.) is under serious consideration for a major Cabinet post if Barack Obama is elected president next Tuesday.

A top Obama aide has confirmed that Kerry is on the short list for a key post, most likely Secretary of State, with Ambassador to the United Nations also a possibility.

There was no immediate response Thursday night from aides to Kerry.

For months, *Kerry has denied interest* in anything other than re-election Nov. 4 to the Senate seat he has held since 1985. He is opposed by Republican Jeff Beatty.

In a statement Friday, Beatty said Kerry should drop out of the Senate race.

"Why should Massachusetts residents waste their vote for U.S. senator on someone who's likely to bolt for the Obama administration the first chance he gets?" Beatty said.

Our source also said another local politician is absent from the discussions by a working group set up to prepare for a possible transition - Gov. Deval Patrick.

And among the names being discussed for Treasury secretary - former Harvard president Larry Summers, who had the job under President Bill Clinton.

http://wbztv.com/local/Barack.Obama.John.2.853019.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> The only image of Kerry I would like to see is the door hitting his ass on the way out.


And I will add to your post "of the United States"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sen. Kerry faces GOP challenger

By Jake Berry
Cape Cod Times staff writer
November 01, 2008 6:00 AM

BRIAN Boyd
Standard Times staff writer

If 31 percent of voters rejecting U.S. Sen. John Kerry, D-Mass., in the Sept. 16 state primary constituted a slap in the face, Republican challenger Jeffrey K. Beatty is now looking to those voters to help deliver a knockout punch.
Mr. Beatty of Harwich doesn't expect to win everyone who voted against Sen. Kerry in the primary, including more than 8,300 SouthCoast residents. But Mr. Beatty is banking on a portion of those voters to help him unseat the four-term incumbent Tuesday.
The primary was a sign that "his support is very shallow," said Mr. Beatty, who has campaigned around the state for nearly a year.
"It's not solid," he said. "I don't expect to win every one of those votes, but if people vote on who they think will work in their interest, I think we can win this election."
For his part, Sen. Kerry said considering the mood of the country, he thought he enjoyed a strong showing in the primary, and he is optimistic about the general election campaign.
"We've done a lot work," he said Friday at a Standard-Times editorial board meeting. "I don't take anything for granted. We have a strong organization around the state. We're working hard and - not making predictions - I hope we're going to do well."
Libertarian candidate Robert J. Underwood of Springfield is also competing for the position.
The local primary results closely mirrored the statewide numbers. Sen. Kerry took 67.3 percent of the combined primary vote for New Bedford, Fall River and 10 suburbs, while Gloucester attorney Ed O'Reilly picked up 32.7 percent of the vote, according to an analysis of unofficial results reported by The Associated Press.
Mr. O'Reilly received his largest share of the local vote in Lakeville, with 45.1 percent, followed by 42.3 percent in Mattapoisett and 38.9 percent in Fairhaven. However, voter turnout was anemic in the state primary, with only 12 to 15 percent of registered voters casting their ballots in the region. Local election officials are anticipating almost all registered voters turning out Tuesday.
Some polls suggest a degree of disaffection with Sen. Kerry. In an August opinion poll by Suffolk University, his disapproval rating nearly matched his approval numbers: 42 percent disapproval to 44 percent approval.
But that dissatisfaction doesn't always translate at the voting booth, according to David Paleologos, political pollster and director of the Suffolk University's Political Research Center.
People will often express frustration with politicians, but once they get in the voting booth, they'll vote for the name they know, Mr. Paleologos said.
Sen. Kerry's "favorability in the poll was lower than it should have been, but that just tells me that there are people ... who are voting for Kerry out of habit," he said. "They don't see Beatty as a favorable opponent."
Nathan Pierce, chairman of the New Bedford Republican Party, said Mr. O'Reilly's showing indicates Bay State residents are "sick of the same old, tired policies," and Mr. Beatty can capitalize on that dissatisfaction.
"Jeff Beatty has demonstrated his credentials and his relevant experience makes him the best choice for senator from Massachusetts," Mr. Pierce said.
Meanwhile, local Democrats see Sen. Kerry in a commanding position in his re-election bid.
Margaret "MarDee" Xifaras, a longtime Democratic activist from Marion, said voters will make their decisions based on issues, not candidate personalities.
"I think he will do very well because at the end of the day you're not having a beer with someone. You respect them and are voting for them because of their intellect, because of their positions on the issues," Mrs. Xifaras said.

http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081101/NEWS/811010363

Comments:

On November 01, 2008 at 7:49 AM 
, kwflatbed said:

It is time for a CHANGE in this state !!My vote goes to Jeffrey K. Beatty and I hope that everyone joins me, this is a CHANGE Massachusetts needs.


----------

